# Why would anyone kidnap a penguin?



## Mpsox (8 Jul 2010)

I'm slightly speechless, why on earth would someone kidnap(Penguin-nap?) a poor penguin. Is that the new thing now? Was it meant to be "deadly craic", or what? I'm getting too old for this country

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0708/penguin.html


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Jul 2010)

It was probably the voices in his head telling to just p-p-pick it up!!


----------



## RMCF (8 Jul 2010)

Think its known in Ireland as "a bit o craic".

I'm guessing that drink may have been involved too.

Thankfully it all turned out well.


----------



## VOR (8 Jul 2010)

When I saw the thread title I thought it was about some new life-coaching book. 
Drink had to be involved.


----------



## DrMoriarty (8 Jul 2010)

I remember once seeing a bunch of lads throwing a penguin into the lions' enclosure in Dublin Zoo. Horrific.

Fortunately, they were unable to get the wrapper off.


----------



## Sunny (8 Jul 2010)

DrMoriarty said:


> I remember once seeing a bunch of lads throwing a penguin into the lions' enclosure in Dublin Zoo. Horrific.
> 
> Fortunately, they were unable to get the wrapper off.


 
Awful but made me laugh!


----------



## ivuernis (8 Jul 2010)

Maybe it was a prison break. Run penguin run.

_"Gardaí are now hunting for the men involved"_

Disgusting bloodsport, and sexist too!


----------



## callybags (8 Jul 2010)

At least the Parish Priest refused to pay the ransom.


----------



## dewdrop (8 Jul 2010)

Great free publicity for the zoo


----------



## micmclo (8 Jul 2010)

Well if stag hunting is going to be restricted we need a new sport


----------



## Pope John 11 (8 Jul 2010)

RMCF said:


> I'm guessing that drink may have been involved too.


 
Thats a terrible statement to make, as far as I know the Gardaí did say that the penguin wobbled a bit, but when breathalised,they confirmed that alcohol consumption was not an issue.


----------



## D8Lady (8 Jul 2010)

"The penguin was found on Rutland Street and was taken back to the zoo by  gardaí from Store Street"

Was she cuffed in the back of the squad car? Can you imagine the radio dispatcher putting that request out " Eh, lads, anyone seein' a penguin in vicinity of Rutland St, 2 ft high, black and white, answers to the name of Kelli...."

The mind boggles...


----------



## RMCF (8 Jul 2010)

pope john 11 said:


> thats a terrible statement to make, as far as i know the gardaí did say that the penguin wobbled a bit, but when breathalised,they confirmed that alcohol consumption was not an issue.



:d


----------



## Homer (8 Jul 2010)

dewdrop said:


> Great free publicity for the zoo



Are you suggesting it was all a publicity stunt?


----------



## Pique318 (9 Jul 2010)

Can you imagine the conversation between the offenders/liberators when they decided that this is what they were gonna do ?


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Jul 2010)

If they end up in court would they be defended by "Humboldt of the Bailey" 

(let the groans begin  )


----------



## Purple (9 Jul 2010)

"Why would anyone kidnap a penguin"

To make penguin soup?


----------



## DB74 (9 Jul 2010)

I don't think it's funny really.


----------



## VOR (9 Jul 2010)

Matt Cooper - "So they took her away in a taxi! What was the taxi driver thinking I wonder?
Reporter - "Well Matt, a fare's a fare.


----------



## Latrade (9 Jul 2010)

DB74 said:


> I don't think it's funny really.


 
Me neither. It's the inconsistency and hypocrasy on this forum. It's fine for same sex couples to adopt, even though nature, like Ulster, says NO. But when we have an illegal immigrant (since when a penguins native?) enjoying the benefit of all our tax dollars in a nice little haven in Pheonix Park (wish I could afford to live in and around the park) who then arranges with their mates to make a bid for freedom, no doubt to take our jobs and start impregnating all our native seabirds, we suddenly are all in favour of the poor little penguin. He should be on the first boat back to Antartica in my opinion.


----------



## Sunny (9 Jul 2010)

I can't believe how racist this forum is getting. Just because the penguin is black people think he is here to steal our jobs and our 'native' birds.


----------



## callybags (9 Jul 2010)

At least if he got a job he would be a genuine worker.

Not one of these fly by nights


----------



## Purple (9 Jul 2010)

Latrade said:


> Me neither. It's the inconsistency and hypocrasy on this forum. It's fine for same sex couples to adopt, even though nature, like Ulster, says NO. But when we have an illegal immigrant (since when a penguins native?) enjoying the benefit of all our tax dollars in a nice little haven in Pheonix Park (wish I could afford to live in and around the park) who then arranges with their mates to make a bid for freedom, no doubt to take our jobs and start impregnating all our native seabirds, we suddenly are all in favour of the poor little penguin. He should be on the first boat back to Antartica in my opinion.



Maybe it was trying to give Tom Creen his glove back?


----------



## Latrade (9 Jul 2010)

Purple said:


> Maybe it was trying to give Tom Creen his glove back?


 
 The real life Samwise Gamgee.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (9 Jul 2010)

Last night's RTE 6-1 newsreader read out the headline thus " ...someone tried to p-p-pick up a penguin...". I have several serious issues with this (seriously)

1) The national broadcaster was definitely making light of the affair, treating it as a joke

2) It was mocking of those with a speech impediment

3) The licence fee is high enuff without giving free advertising


----------



## Vanilla (9 Jul 2010)

Racist, homophobic penguin haters...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homosexual_behavior_in_animals#Penguins


----------



## Latrade (9 Jul 2010)

haminka1 said:


> ...who did it should spend a week in the hippo enclosure, just to see what a good fun is.


 
I often think the problem with the justice system isn't that sentencing is too light but that it lacks imagination. I think we need more suggestions like this.


----------



## Sunny (9 Jul 2010)

Good idea.

My suggestion would be six months as a roadie for Crystal Swing


----------



## Vanilla (9 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> Good idea.
> 
> My suggestion would be six months as a roadie for Crystal Swing



Or two months as a roadie for Jackie Healy Rae- that'd teach them.


----------



## Latrade (9 Jul 2010)

Sunny said:


> My suggestion would be six months as a roadie for Crystal Swing


 
That's taking things too far. Dermot Ahern would be in front of the Hague if he brought that in. I think the constantly worrying about amorous Hippos is more than adequate, that and the offenders and their family will never be housed in Wicklow unless they're like mobs and large open fires.


----------



## damson (9 Jul 2010)

VOR said:


> Matt Cooper - "So they took her away in a taxi! What was the taxi driver thinking I wonder?
> Reporter - "Well Matt, a fare's a fare.


Apparently they told the taxi driver it was a rabbit.


----------



## Armada (9 Jul 2010)

damson said:


> Apparently they told the taxi driver it was a rabbit.


 

Are you sure the reporter did'nt say 

"Well Matt "a hare's, a fare" ?


----------



## Purple (10 Jul 2010)

You are all fools! You've been duped. Have none of you seen the Penguins in the film Madagascar?
The devious animal escaped.


----------



## sandrat (10 Jul 2010)

It was a failed tiger kidnapping


----------

